# buying a 1989 635csi! want some help with upgrades..



## Scissorkix (Dec 22, 2009)

Hello all! I am buying a 1989 635csi next week. Only has 80k on engine and trans. Cannot wait to get her in my hands, but I would like to make some upgrades as soon as I get it.

I am looking to put in a chip, exhaust and new cams and would love some helpful suggestions.

I was thinking Schrick cams, Remus exhaust system and Turner motorsport performance chip.

problem is I haven't been able to find a Remus exhaust that fits. Would Bav Auto Tri-Flow or Ireland Engineering exhaust work as well?

and as far as a chip, what is the max performace chip I can buy? are there original Dinan or Alpina chips still floating around out there?

Thanks so much for your time and help! So happy to be a part of the BMW family finally! 

​*My 1989 635csi*​


----------



## mg650 (Oct 10, 2009)

How! Hard core. Care looks like new in your pics. Let us know how it rides!


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

not sure...mine is all stock and getting a rebuild soon, i was thinking schrick cams as well
no chip for me so I don't really have any advice on that
and I am still undecided in the exhaust dept. as I would like to keep the car looking very stock/factory

let me know how you like those cams though if you end up with them


----------



## Scissorkix (Dec 22, 2009)

6 Brit said:


> not sure...mine is all stock and getting a rebuild soon, i was thinking schrick cams as well
> no chip for me so I don't really have any advice on that
> and I am still undecided in the exhaust dept. as I would like to keep the car looking very stock/factory
> 
> let me know how you like those cams though if you end up with them


I will. After a bunch of thought though I'm probably just going to change all the fluids, make sure it's running as strong as possible and have fun driving it for a few months at least before any upgrades! = )


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

Scissorkix said:


> I will. After a bunch of thought though I'm probably just going to change all the fluids, make sure it's running as strong as possible and have fun driving it for a few months at least before any upgrades! = )


thats probably a good idea...drive it around and suss out any problems with it before you try making it go faster...it's gotta run well first 

these cars are worth more stock as well so if you ever intend on selling it I would leave it alone


----------



## pablo645 (Feb 27, 2009)

How sweet! With only 80K miles that is a new ride man. :thumbup: As suggested, make sure that the car is running tip top before doing any mods. With the older rides, you can always disconnect or change the instrument panel to reflect a lower mileage. If the mileage is certified, then the engine should be in great shape. 
Give Bravarian Motors a call. They usually have great mods for these older cars.


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

pablo645 said:


> How sweet! With only 80K miles that is a new ride man. :thumbup: As suggested, make sure that the car is running tip top before doing any mods. With the older rides, you can always disconnect or change the instrument panel to reflect a lower mileage. If the mileage is certified, then the engine should be in great shape.
> Give Bravarian Motors a call. They usually have great mods for these older cars.


I don't know if you have ever taken one of these babies dashes apart...it's a pain lol

80K is super low though! hopefully it was babied!


----------



## Roku35 (Jul 30, 2008)

Scissorkix said:


> Hello all! I am buying a 1989 635csi next week. Only has 80k on engine and trans. Cannot wait to get her in my hands, but I would like to make some upgrades as soon as I get it.
> 
> I am looking to put in a chip, exhaust and new cams and would love some helpful suggestions.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the madness. Really Nice 6er :thumbup:. I was wondering, did the PO installed that "older style" rear trunk spoiler? You should look into replacing that with the M-Tech matching paint spoiler to be more year specific for E28 based 6ers :bigpimp:. Plus I think it looks a lot nicer than the E12 based BIG black rubber.

The Tri-Flo system at BavAuto will fit. But it is much louder than most systems. But some folks like it that way.


----------



## karimMsalama (Dec 2, 2009)

get some bbs


----------



## dantheman85x (Feb 17, 2009)

*Good for you man, my '89 is just about dead...*

Things seem to wrong in 3's on my '89 635, but mine has 260k miles on it. It just failed a smog test and the transmission finally kicked the bucket one day after I got a flat on my last useable 220/55/390 original sized tire.:bawling:

Well, I was able to track down 4 "like new" 220/55/390s off an old '83 Mustang. God only knows why Ford was using that size at any point.:dunno: Really bizarre, but long story short, my "Absurrd" is at the shop and I'm looking at $3k in a new tranny and cat converter. 

It could be the end of the line for my ride. I don't even know what to do with it. Sorry to ruin your good times!

Congrats on your new one! They are great cars. My motor is still running as strong as when I got it at 181k miles and I assume it was running that way when it was new.


----------



## Tunaoue (Jan 16, 2007)

*Don't do it*

Yes, Congratulations! The 1988-89 are the prettiest and most advanced of all the E24s.
They are amazing vehicles as-is. With that, I say:

"Don't do it".
The stock cam in the M30B35 is fine. It offers nice performance without the silly lope. Since you haven't mentioned 5-speed, and the production numbers support it, you probably have an automatic trans. Another reason to leave it alone.

Keep the exhaust stock -- it offers proper back pressure to give the engine better output torque. Open up the tubes, and it won't get off the line as well, and you risk increasing NOx with lower back pressure. Yes, the top-end will improve, but that's only realized after about 4000 rpm. Another down-side; some aftermarket exhaust systems are louder, especially the lower tones.

The chip is an interesting idea, I've used stock and Dinan, but amazingly, the best OVERALL performance (better torque and top-end) was with a reman '059 from Programa.

The BEAUTY of these cars is the very difficult combination of Elegance and Performance. Meaning a quiet, near silent vehicle, yet highly respectable on the road.

If it were me, I'd maintain the original intent.


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

Tunaoue said:


> Yes, Congratulations! The 1988-89 are the prettiest and most advanced of all the E24s.
> They are amazing vehicles as-is. With that, I say:
> 
> "Don't do it".
> ...


+1 :thumbup:


----------



## rleprechaun (Jun 7, 2010)

*1989 635csi upgrades*

Billy Boat performance exhaust makes a system for 635csi's. One for '82 to mid '88 and another for mid'88-89. Dinan still makes performance programing for 635csi's. One for '85-'87 and another for '88-'89.


----------

